# Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen



## Gitarrist (20. März 2013)

Hi,
ich fahre ende Mai knappe 3 Tage mit der Freundin nach Dänemark, unter anderem an einen Forellenteich. Und falls wir da viel mehr Fische fangen, als wir gleich essen können (der Student sagt  nicht nein ;-) ), muss ich die ja irgendwie versorgen.
Es wird sich um verschiedene Salmoniden, und evtl. Aale und Karpfen handeln.
Ich hab hab eine Hütte, evtl. sogar mit Kühlschrank, aber das langt nicht für 3 Tage, oder? Deswegen war meine Idee: Könnte man die Fische nicht einfach für die komplette Überbrückungszeit in eine Wanne mit Salzwasser legen, dann vielleicht für die Autofahrt in Essigtücher einwickeln, und dann daheim schön abwaschen und sicher einfrieren?
Ich bin um jeden Rat dankbar!
Liebe Grüße,
Johannes


----------



## Eggi 1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall eine Hütte oder Haus mit Kühlschrank und
Gefrierfach mieten. Die Fische noch am Fangtag ausnehmen bzw.
filetieren und ins Gefrierfach legen. Ich habe mir ein günstiges Folien-
schweißgerät (ca. 30,- €) zugelegt und die Fische gleich in Folie
eingeschweißt und eingefroren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Jupp, einfrieren und dann in einer Kühlbox mit viel Eis nach Hause transportieren. 3 Tage nicht einfrieren und dann noch die Fahrt nach Hause? Dann kannst die auch gleich in DK in Müll schmeissen, dann sparst du Sprit wegen gerigerem Gewicht...


----------



## Eichelfritte (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit zum Räuchern, mach das. Dann für die Heimfahrt in ne Kühlbox und fertig ist die Nummer


----------



## Gitarrist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Hi,
Danke für den Tipp!
Meine Hauptsorge beim Einfrieren (falls überhaupt ein Gefrierfach da ist) wäre, dass die ja dann bei der ca. 14 Stunden langen Nach-Hause-Fahrt wieder teilweise auftauen und sich nicht nochmal einfrieren lassen..
Hilft denn Einschweißen bei fischen was? Nach meinem Wissensstand wirkt es doch eher negativ auf die Haltbarkeit, oder?
Mich würde auch bei allen guten Ideen interessieren, ob ihr denkt, meine könnte funktionieren ;-) !
LG, Johannes


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Kühlbox muss mit, am besten sind natürlich die Styropor Boxen. Am Abreisetag die Box als letztes packen, viel Eis rauf und nich wieder öffnen. Ab nach Hause und gleich ins Eisfach damit. Bisschen antauen wirst du nicht verhindern. Aber ehrlich, wie oft friert man Fleisch von der Fleischtheke wieder ein? Und wie sicher ist man, das man dort nichts kauft was mal eingefroren war.

Du weisst ja das es frisch ist und nicht schon kurz vorm schlecht werden ist. Leicht antauen ist nicht so klasse, gibt aber schlimmeres.


----------



## Gitarrist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Ok, ja nochmals danke für eure Tipps! Dann werd das mit dem Einfrieren probieren.
Aber nur für den Notfall, falls es keine Einfrier-Möglichkeit gibt:
Denkt ihr wirklich, nach 3 Tagen Salzlake wären die Fische kaputt? Ich hab halt z.B. mal von irgend ner russischen Machart gehört, bei der die Fische Wochenlang in den Wannen bleiben, ohne Kühlung.. Und es wird ja auch in Dänemark kaum über 16°C haben.
Oder als Alternative, dass man sie einfach einsalzt..
Sorry für die erneute Frage, hoffe ich wirke nicht beratungsresistent ;-) !
LG
Johannes


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Und dann hast du völlig versalzene und evtl. angegammelte Fische? Ich glaub da kannst du dir die Mutter aller Darminfektionen und Bakterien einfangen.

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Manche machen essen auch Gammelfisch (für dich auch en Option?) oder sie machen Trockenfisch. 

Ruf beim Seepächter an und frag, ob die da Kühltruhen haben und frag, wieviel Volumen die fassen. Wenn da keine Kühltruhen sind, dann fahr an einen anderen see. Zur not kann man auch Vor Ort mit dem Pächter sprechen und evtl. bei dem Privat einfrieren und dann ein paar Tage später abholen. Bietet der Besitzer so einen Service nicht, dann fahr woanders hin. Die Preise in DK grenzen teilweise schon an Raubrittertum. Da kann man ein Mindestmaß an Service erwarten.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall vor Ort einfrieren, entweder beim Puffbesitzer,
oder dem Vermieter der "Hütte". Wenn diese Hütte zu einem Campingplatz gehört, dann gibt es zumeist auch eine Kühltruhe!
Dieses würde ich vorab klären, dazu wird wohl ein Telefonanruf reichen!
Zum Transport, eignet sich natürlich eine Styroporbox bestens.
Es gibt aber auch die Billiglösung, dazu nimmst du alte Zeitungen und zwar viele davon und wickelst dein Gefriergut fest darin ein, mit etwas Tape rum und alles in einen Karton.Je mehr Zeitungslagen, desto besser die Isolierung! Wenn du noch eine Wolldecke im Fahrzeug hast, dann kommt die auch noch um dieses Packet rum, fertig!

Fische zur Präparation bekomme ich, auf die Weise verpackt, aus ganz Deutschland mit der Post zugeschickt, wenn dass gut gemacht wird, also genug Zeitungslagen, dann kommen die Fische stocksteif gefroren bei mir an und nur selten sind die oberflächlich angetaut.
Dabei sind die Pakete zwei Tage unterwegs.

Jürgen


----------



## Chiforce (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Zum Transportieren der eingefrorenen Filets eignet sich auch Prima eine Große Tüte (Müllbeutel) mit Eis und dem Fisch durchmischt, eingewickelt in 1-2 Schlafsäcke, das spart die extra Transportkiste.


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kühlbox muss mit, am besten sind natürlich die Styropor Boxen. Am Abreisetag die Box als letztes packen, viel Eis rauf und nich wieder öffnen. Ab nach Hause und gleich ins Eisfach damit. Bisschen antauen wirst du nicht verhindern. Aber ehrlich, wie oft friert man Fleisch von der Fleischtheke wieder ein? Und wie sicher ist man, das man dort nichts kauft was mal eingefroren war.
> 
> Du weisst ja das es frisch ist und nicht schon kurz vorm schlecht werden ist. Leicht antauen ist nicht so klasse, gibt aber schlimmeres.



das mit dem eis ist nicht so prickelnd.
wenn noch luft in der box ist, dann ganz einfach die luftlöcher mit zeitungen und/oder klamotten stopfen.
den spalt zwischen box und deckel mit panzertape oder ähnlichem abkleben und gut ist.
gute boxen halten so den fisch auch 2-3 tage stocksteif gefroren.

antonio


----------



## paulmeyers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Eine Mischung aus Papier und Baumwolle/Wolle hält am besten kalt, Stroh hilft auch .
Gut verpackt sticht das jede Kühltasche und Styrobox aus.-


----------



## Gitarrist (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*



antonio schrieb:


> das mit dem eis ist nicht so prickelnd


Oh, meinst, wenns schmilzt? Dann wären aber vielleicht Kühlakkus nicht verkehrt, oder?

Hier übrigens mal die Seite, durch die ich auf meine Salz-Idee gekommen bin: http://www.einfach-natuerlich.de/tipp.php?kn=Haltbar_machen&suche=9&start=0&katsuche= (Nr. 13 + 14) . Ihr habt mich jetzt schon vom Einfrieren überzeugt, ich werde aber trotzdem mal die Redakteurin von der Seite kontaktieren, weil das würde ja Angeln im Niemandsland allgemein viel einfacher machen, wenn sowas funktionieren würde.

Vielen Dank euch allen übrigens für eure Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße,
Johannes


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Irgendwas wird doch eingepackt sein?
Oder frierst du deine Fische ohne Gefrierbeutel ein? |kopfkrat

Also wenn du deine Fisch so in die Truhe legst, dann muss das Eis eben in eine Tüte, oder Plastikflasche.

Oder wie macht ihr Eis selber? Auch direkt ins Gefrierfach schütten?? |bigeyes

Ich würde die Gefrierbeutel- oder Plastikflaschenlösung vorziehen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Ansonsten Boxen dieser Firma.

http://www.skufa.de/

Sauteuer, aber richtig Isoliert. Das friert auch mehrere Tage.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

@Gitarrist, die Site ist ja wirklich ein Witz!



> *12. Fisch aufbewahren*
> Um Fisch aufzubewahren, lege man ihn in eine tiefe Schüssel mit Salzwasser. Vor dem Zubereiten wasche man den Fisch gut ab.
> *13. Fisch bleibt frisch*
> Jeder Fisch hält sich frisch, wenn man ihn in essiggetränkte, feuchte Tücher schlägt.


Quelle:http://www.einfach-natuerlich.de/tipp.php?kn=Haltbar_machen&suche=9&start=0&katsuche=

Da steht nirgendwo etwas über die Mischungsverhältnisse, oder etwa über die mögliche Verweildauer!
Wenn man sich an solch fragwürdigen Tipps orientiert, wird man eventuell
an den Nebenwirkungen krepieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Wenn der Säuregehalt hoch genug ist, dann ist dein Fisch sogar schon gar, bevor du mit Kochen anfängst!

Ich hab auch eben mal auf die Seite geschaut. Sieht nach Guru Seite aus. Irgendwelche Idioten die irgendeinen Mist schreiben. Ohne Begründung, ohne genauere Infos. 

Finger Weg!


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*



Gitarrist schrieb:


> Oh, meinst, wenns schmilzt? Dann wären aber vielleicht Kühlakkus nicht verkehrt, oder?
> 
> Hier übrigens mal die Seite, durch die ich auf meine Salz-Idee gekommen bin: http://www.einfach-natuerlich.de/tipp.php?kn=Haltbar_machen&suche=9&start=0&katsuche= (Nr. 13 + 14) . Ihr habt mich jetzt schon vom Einfrieren überzeugt, ich werde aber trotzdem mal die Redakteurin von der Seite kontaktieren, weil das würde ja Angeln im Niemandsland allgemein viel einfacher machen, wenn sowas funktionieren würde.
> 
> ...



wichtig ist, daß keine luft in der box ist, also mit zeitung oder klamotten die luftlöcher stopfen. und eben auch wichtig das abkleben.
man braucht dann kein eis oder kühlakkus oder ähnliches.
der fisch bleibt gefroren nicht nur einen tag.

antonio


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

eine variante wäre noch, wenn keine gefriermöglichkeit vorhanden ist, die forellen wie graved lachs vor ort zuzubereiten.

antonio


----------



## malinke (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Moin, ich würde erstmal Fische fangen und dann weitersehen. 3 Tage sind auch nicht die Welt. Den Kühlschrank voll runterdrehen, dann ists schon sehr kalt, oder die Fische einfach pökeln und trocknen(wie die Russen), und schön dran lutschen bei Bier und Glotze an.
Aber Fische ins Wasser legen#q Obwohl, es gibt ja auch diese Kollegen, die die Dorschfilets in den gefüllten Wassereimer legen, weils auf dem Kutter so warm ist. Sorry, wie blöde muss man sein.

Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß, und wir in MV brauchen zur Zeit keinen Tiefkühler :c M.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Ein Problem erst auftreten lassen und sich dann um Schadensbegrenzung bemühen ist reichlich unschlau. Der TE hat da schon ganz richtig gemacht, indem er *vorher* um Lösung bemüht ist.

3 Tage Kühlschrank + Heimfahrt. Na viel spass. Wär mir ein zu großes Risiko. Und eine Woche Urlaub auf Gelb auf dem Klo nach dem richtigen Urlaub muss ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## sonstwer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

Hi!

Ich denke, du wirst wohl nicht darum herum kommen, dir vor Ort eine Möglichkeit zum Einfrieren zu suchen.
Wie du die tiefgefrorenen Fische dann nach Hause bekommst, dazu hast du ja schon einige Vorschläge bekommen.
Denke aber auch daran, daß die Fische, die du am letzten Tag gefangen hast, sicherlich vor deiner Abreise nicht ganz durchgefroren sind, wenn du nur ein normales Gefrierfach zur Verfügung hast.
Darum solltest du dich allgemein auf das Einfrieren von Filets beschränken, denn die frieren schneller durch, als ganze Fische.

Das Vakuumverschweißen der Fische/Filets bringt auf jeden Fall Vorteile. Je weniger Luft mit deinem Gefriergut in Verbindung kommt, desto länger ist es vor dem Austrocknen (Gefrierbrand) geschützt.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp dazu: Um dir Kühlakkus selber zu machen, fülle einfach ein paar Einweg-Plastikflaschen mit Salzwasser (ca. 5-10%ig), denn das "speichert die Kälte" deutlich besser, als Frischwasser. Teilweise (bei hohem Salzgehalt) sogar besser, als die handelsüblichen Kühlakkus!
Eine Lage Flaschen unten in die Kühlbox, dann die (gefrorenen) Fische darauf und ganz oben noch mal eine Lage Flaschen. So hält deine Ladung den Weg nach Hause ganz bestimmt durch.
Und wie schon gesagt, die Kühlbox möglichst voll machen, damit sie effektiv ist.

Zum Thema "Einsalzen" kann ich dir nur sagen:
Grundsätzlich funktioniert das, wenn man es richtig macht. 
Du brauchst dafür aber so viel Salz, daß jedes einzelne Filet vollkommen von mindestens 2cm Salz umschlossen wird.
Die Filets musst du in einer Holzkiste mit dem Salz aufschichten, Lage für Lage, und auch vollständig bedecken.
Bei guten Fängen an so einem Forellenteich kannst du da getrost 20kg Salz oder mehr rechnen.
Du wirst die Fische vor dem Zubereiten etwa 6 Stunden Wässern müssen, dann kannst du sie essen.
Wässerst du sie zu kurz, bleiben sie unangenehm salzig, wässerst du sie zu lange, haben sie wirklich keinerlei Geschmack mehr.
Genießen ist was anderes.

Ich habe einmal im Leben norwegischen Salzdorsch gegessen.
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und ich würde beim nächsten Mal bestimmt dankend ablehnen. 


LG,
frank


----------



## maflomi01 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

hab mir eine Ekühlbox besorgt die hat 12v und 220v hab ich zum Herringsangeln Hvide Sande benutzt Fisch rein Akkus drauf Deckel zu fertig als ich zu Hause ankam waren die silberlinge eiskalt und nicht nur oberen auch die unteren, die fahrt dauerte so um die 4-5std. und das beste die war nicht mal Teuer hab glaube ich so um die 30,- euronen hingelegt


----------



## antonio (24. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

die nützt aber nix für 3 tage.
ist nichts anderes als ein schlechterer kühlschrank.

antonio


----------



## maflomi01 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Fische 3 Tage am Forellenteich versorgen*

da hast du ja Recht mein Post Richtete Sich auch eher auf Transport als auf Lagerung dafür ist wirklich nur ein Froster Tauglich


----------

